# these patterns are soo pretty



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_list?page=1&ipp=All&query=&format=free


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Downloaded several...thanks so much!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you. There are some really nice patterns there.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes these are beautiful. Already printed out about 8 patterns. Oh I have to speed up my knitting. So many beautiful patterns I want to knit.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, my goodness!! So many patterns, so little time!! I got several for my wish list! Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for the link...downloaded several.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Have printed out several of them.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful patterns, but I got a message on the ones I wanted - "This type of file can harm your computer" I don't know how it would but backed out anyway, just to be safe. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for these. I am subscribed to TC newsletter but I haven't seen all these.


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

it seems I did on one of them, but that didn't slow me down, I just quickly got out of that one and went on to the rest lol


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like there are some winners there. Thaks for the site.


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, they are so beautiful!!


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow- some great patterns there. Thank-you for sharing


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice . thanks for sharing !


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link.I bookmarked it.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! What a plethora of patterns - thank you so much for this site.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot, lots of goodies here!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you~


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

you're right, an incredible amount of free very lovely patterns 
thanks for sharing


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

donna873 said:


> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_list?page=1&ipp=All&query=&format=free


Lots of beautiful patterns....thanks for the link


----------

